

Cisco prism door U.S. involvement in monitoring China - mclee
http://www.best-news.us/news-4662353-Cisco-prism-door-US-involvement-in-monitoring-China-use-its-network.html

======
mclee
I find it interesting that last year the US gov just blew whistles on Huawei
and ZTE about 'security concerns'.

